# So...how did "we" do this opening weekend?



## Researcher31726 (Sep 9, 2006)

Let's hear from you!
Sue


----------



## J HESTER (Sep 9, 2006)

went to dawson forest this moring.saw a little six pointer around 7:15.


----------



## Ouachita (Sep 9, 2006)

Slept in this morning because of the moon phase and a late football night.  Everyone I've spoke with that went this morning seen zip.  Going myself this evening to sit a spell---


----------



## Gobblergetter (Sep 9, 2006)

I had a football game last night but I still went, should have slept in


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 9, 2006)

Haven't talked to many hunters today, but there was at least one doe taken in Terrell County before noon. The archer was from Dougherty County.
Sue


----------

